# Netherlands



## LaineAp

Hi guys and girls, ladies and gentleman! 
Anyone living or from time to time being located in the Netherlands? 

Would love to meet up and discuss all kinds of photo stuff, collaborating!


----------



## cnote2k4

I'll be in Amsterdam for a couple days in 2013, does that count?


----------



## LaineAp

That is kind of a very far future!
I am not sure if I'll still be living here


----------



## cnote2k4

Not really far lol only 15 months away. I'll be visiting a couple of countries.


----------



## TrashHerInk

Hi,

i am living in the Netherlands, so maybe we can work together or discuss about photography 
My portfolio can be find here 
http://www.modelmayhem.com/1644814

Hope to read you soon.


----------



## jterry85

I will possibly be in the Netherlands late Feb or early March. Maybe you could point out some good spots?


----------



## LaineAp

Yes, of course! You should visit _Amsterdam_, just for the checklist and _Den Hague_ and also a wicked and attractive city for me was _Nijmegen_. In Den Hague you can take a tram to the sea, it was an amazing journey for me, because I have been living all my life near sea and when I came to the Netherlands, I did not had the opportunity to see the big, real sea.  also I like _Groningen_. 
Any special spots though.. I do not think I know, I prefer just visit a city at a time and look for something that catches my attention, because what is cool and interesting for one, can be completely boring for the other one.


----------



## Amsterdamphotography

I live in Amsterdam and make a lot of of photos. Look at my website:

www.amsterdam-photography.com


----------

